# Difference between M-Audio Fast Track and the MKII version



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what is the difference between Avid's M-Audio Fast Track and the Fast Track MKII? Is it just an updated model? Is the Fast Track obsolete? Are there any feature or performance differences between the two models?


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

After further online research, I believe the difference is that the MKII is a updated model version. The older Fast Track had a more retangular overall shape with all controls on the front panel and no phantom power for the mic input. The Fast Track MKII (which is what most retailers are selling at this time) has a more rounded (oval front panel) case and top panel gain controls with phantom power available for the mic.


----------

